# My grinder wont grind fine enough now



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi.

i brought a bodum bistro which i know is not a great grinder, however it has been grinding fine enough to choke my classic... So its been acceptable untill i can afford something better... I have been getting some really decent shots from it....

but now it just wont grind fine enough, its just slightly too coarse, ive cleaned it all out by pulling it apart cleaning the burrs etc... It just will not go back to the grind it was doing... Is this something to do with the burrs?? Has it had it after 8 weeks?? I know they are widley regarded as not good enough for espresso, but the point here is that it has been absoloutly fine for espresso up untill now....

I brought it from amazon, so i may get a refund as it serves no purpose now.. The shots are just pouring out like a tap...

any ideas??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> any ideas??


Get a refund from Amazon and buy a decent grinder. Eureka Mignon (or similar) is minimum level grinder you want.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah i figured that would be the response i would get.... Lol

im more trying to figure put why a grinder would not grind at the level it was after just 8 weeks? Do the burrs get worn? I should imagine its just a crap grinder. Ill get a refund.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it the larger one with hopper, or the cheaper one (£25)?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I might actually keep it for french press.... And get a separate espresso grinder


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Large hopper froggy, the £100 one


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did it just stop grinding fine enough or had you changed anything, opened it up to clean, moved the grind setting right out for other brew method?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah i figured that would be the response i would get.... Lol
> 
> im more trying to figure put why a grinder would not grind at the level it was after just 8 weeks? Do the burrs get worn? I should imagine its just a crap grinder. Ill get a refund.


My advice , get a refund


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If its the same as mine, but newer version... The hopper moves changing the grind setting?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, thats the one froggy...

Cheers boots, bit think ill keep it as its a pain switching from espresso to fp on any grinder... Dont even think i have the box anymore... :-(

dam it!! Im so annoyed, ive just learnt to pull a really decent shot and got my milk perfect.... And this happens... Grinders are so important.... Now ive got to work on the wife to let me order a decent grinder, shouldn't be too hard even she has been blown away by the standard of my coffee recently.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Are you using the same beans? I got two bags of coffee, from the same farm and the same process, roasted by two different London roasteries "for espresso", the beans looked identical. With the grinder dialed in perfectly for one bean, the other came through about 8-10 seconds too fast, back to back shots.

Not that I disagree with the other recommendations to upgrade







.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Beans may look identical but they are probably roasted to a different profile by each Roaster.

This means a change of grind is required. Very normal but you do need to use the best grinder you can afford.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah same beans as i used yesterday which came out fine... Ive just dismantled the whole thing and cleaned everything really thoroughly, i hoping it will of fixed the issue.... But it seems a new grinder is not far off for me now.


----------

